# Pakistani-Chinese marriages



## Kamikaze Pilot

As one positive side-effect of CPEC, can we expect massive number of marriages between Pakistani and Chinese individuals?


----------



## Spring Onion

abcxyz0000 said:


> As one positive side-effect of CPEC, can we expect massive number of marriages between Pakistani and Chinese individuals?


loll massive is a big word. We have not seen any massive marriage bond between Indians and Russians either. But here and there isolated cases. Not bad in my opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Spring Onion said:


> loll massive is a big word. We have not seen any massive marriage bond between Indians and Russians either. But here and there isolated cases. Not bad in my opinion


But Russians aren't building any economic corridor in India. Chinese are building it in Pakistan. Hence the speculation.


----------



## Spring Onion

Bharat Muslim said:


> But Russians aren't building any economic corridor in India. Chinese are building it in Pakistan. Hence the speculation.


 damn I din't know economic corridors can result in marriages

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## friendly_troll96

aur hindu diwana


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> damn I din't know economic corridors can result in marriages


Why not. Thousands of Chinese living and working in Pakistan. A few of them are bound to fall to the exotic beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Lol the caterers


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

friendly_troll96 said:


> aur hindu diwana


When @friendly_troll96 was a child, he was the clown of his school.

When @friendly_troll96 was a youngster, he was the clown of his college.

And now he is the clown of his office and PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

abcxyz0000 said:


> When @friendly_troll96 was a child, he was the clown of his school.
> 
> When @friendly_troll96 was a youngster, he was the clown of his college.
> 
> And now he is the clown of his office and PDF.


says someone with a dp like that

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Valar.

I highly doubt about massive but there bound to be some and there should be 

Here's one which went viral recently:


----------



## friendly_troll96

Valar Morghulis/Dohaeris said:


> I highly doubt about massive but there bound to be some and there should be
> 
> Here's one which went viral recently:
> View attachment 442029


she looks pissed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

friendly_troll96 said:


> she looks pissed


First I mistook her to be American/European. Pakistani itne gorey hote hai?


----------



## Valar.

friendly_troll96 said:


> she looks pissed



I'd rather say exhausted.. happens in long weddings ceremonies in bridal dress.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

abcxyz0000 said:


> As one positive side-effect of CPEC, can we expect massive number of marriages between Pakistani and Chinese individuals?





A few here and there but probably not many. Mixed marriages tend to happen more when you are in close proximately to a culture, religion and race that is very similar to your own but in some respects different. Here in the UK there is a lot of intermarrying between Pakistanis and Iranians/Turks and some Arabs. Beyond these groups, Pakistani people very rarely marry out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

abcxyz0000 said:


> First I mistook her to be American/European. Pakistani itne gorey hote hai?



*sigh* Among all the things in picture, only girl's skin complexion got your attention? Lol typical Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Spring Onion

liall said:


> Why not. Thousands of Chinese living and working in Pakistan. A few of them are bound to fall to the exotic beauty


Actually few have already taken place many years back when no one has ever imagined about CPEC.  The thread opener is asking about "Massive marriages" not few.


----------



## YeBeWarned

@Hell hound @The Sandman han bhaiyun China ki larki dhonden ap me liye ? Nikkah zarvan pardha de ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Starlord said:


> @Hell hound @The Sandman han bhaiyun China ki larki dhonden ap me liye ? Nikkah zarvan pardha de ga


Since you are posting in my thread, do so in the language I understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

abcxyz0000 said:


> First I mistook her to be American/European. Pakistani itne gorey hote hai?


She's a Christian and majority of pak Christians are dark skinned. Their girls are super easy though.



Valar Morghulis/Dohaeris said:


> I'd rather say exhausted.. happens in long weddings ceremonies in bridal dress.


yeah but that look on her face is soooo mean


----------



## Valar.

friendly_troll96 said:


> yeah but that look on her face is soooo mean



Reminds you someone from childhood? Some strict school teacher perhaps?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

abcxyz0000 said:


> First I mistook her to be American/European. Pakistani itne gorey hote hai?





There are a lot of Pakistani females that are even more light-skinned than her. Pakistanis are not indians. We are from a completely different race and culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## friendly_troll96

Valar Morghulis/Dohaeris said:


> Reminds you someone from childhood? Some strict school teacher perhaps?


chemistry teacher

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

abcxyz0000 said:


> As one positive side-effect of CPEC, can we expect massive number of marriages between Pakistani and Chinese individuals?


No.



liall said:


> Why not. Thousands of Chinese living and working in Pakistan. A few of them are bound to fall to the exotic beauty


Pta nai yar, where these Chinese working, invisible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> There are a lot of Pakistani females that are even more light-skinned than her. Pakistanis are not indians. We are from a completely different race and culture.


i heard lots of british pakistani girls are marrying goras . i was surprised when i came to know about this through a painter in my city who sells paintings to american/british pakistani collectors.


----------



## Dotachin

Probably not gonna happen. Ask a Chinese to choose between pork and Pakistani wife, its always gonna be pork. Plus CCP will not allow conversion of Chinese to Islam and Pakistanis will not quit Islam. CCP wont allow Uighur to marry Pakistani women for fear of radicalization later on. Both are fundamentally different cultures with nothing in common, which are coming together because of strategic reasons and will move away when there are no strategic reasons for it.

Though marrying Chinese might lead to bigger gene pool, which at present is quite restricted due to certain marriage practices.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterosis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !eon

Bharat Muslim said:


> But Russians aren't building any economic corridor in India


Neither Chinese are building any marriage corridor in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

friendly_troll96 said:


> i heard lots of british pakistani girls are marrying goras . i was surprised when i came to know about this through a painter in my city who sells paintings to american/british pakistani collectors.




There are a few but not very many. You hear about it alot when ot happens because it is so rare.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

abcxyz0000 said:


> First I mistook her to be American/European. Pakistani itne gorey hote hai?



Ironically for you.. She's a Christian.


----------



## friendly_troll96

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> O
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few but not very many. You hear about it alot when ot happens because it is so rare.


3-4 of his fb followers are married to goras and he's not even big on fb. i dunno but he said it's not rare anymore.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Valar Morghulis/Dohaeris said:


> *sigh* Among all the things in picture, only girl's skin complexion got your attention? Lol typical Indian



No wonder they hate their own skin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> There are a lot of Pakistani females that are even more light-skinned than her. Pakistanis are not indians. *We are from a completely different race and culture.*


But HOW COME that all of your Media persons, Ads models and Film actors look no different from any of Indian counter parts ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dotachin said:


> Probably not gonna happen. Ask a Chinese to choose between pork and Pakistani wife, its always gonna be pork. Plus CCP will not allow conversion of Chinese to Islam and Pakistanis will not quit Islam. CCP wont allow Uighur to marry Pakistani women for fear of radicalization later on. Both are fundamentally different cultures with nothing in common, which are coming together because of strategic reasons and will move away when there are no strategic reasons for it.
> 
> Though marrying Chinese might lead to bigger gene pool, which at present is quite restricted due to certain marriage practices.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterosis


LMAO... As if Pakistanis can't find spouses right? 

You should be more worried about your sex tourism and wombs for rent than talking nonsense on PDF. 

P.S: plenty of Uighur's actually live in Pak. 

Biggest concentration in Rawalpindi and GB
.. There are entire markets owner by Pak Uyghurs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings

friendly_troll96 said:


> says someone with a dp like that


I am at loss of words on this one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Laozi said:


> But HOW COME that all of your Media persons, Ads models and Film actors look no different from any of Indian counter parts ?



Perhaps coz like 99% of your Bollywood stars are actually immigrants from Pak... 

Be it shahrukh Khan,dilip Kumar or your kapoors... 
All Punjabis from Pak Punjab... With a sprinkle of Pashtuns like Shahrukh etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fledgingwings

friendly_troll96 said:


> says someone with a dp like that


I am at loss of words on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@DESERT FIGHTER @friendly_troll96 how do you guys know the woman in the pic is Christian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Laozi said:


> But HOW COME that all of your Media persons, Ads models and Film actors look no different from any of Indian counter parts ?






On the comtrary they look very different. Don't confuse using heavy make-up, lighting, plastic surgery, airbrushing and photo-shopping as having the same features. Here in London where I live there is a large Pakistani and indian community. They are physically VERY distinguishable. Always has been.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jon-Snow said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @friendly_troll96 how do you guys know the woman in the pic is Christian



Google it.. 

Also a priest was there for the wedding. 
And so was the woman's family...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Google it..
> 
> Also a priest was there for the wedding.
> And so was the woman's family...


Christians in Pak are usually dark skinned


----------



## Laozi

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> We are from a completely different race and culture.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All Punjabis from Pak Punjab...



Being a true blue Punjabi Hindu ( my grandparents migrated from Pindi ) I can hardly believe that I am from a different race and culture than any punjabi I see on Pakistani TV.

Only difference is that of the religion.

Hard to believe that some of Pakistanis are from different race unless I see some faces which look really different than other average Punjabi folks.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jon-Snow said:


> Christians in Pak are usually dark skinned


Time to google and see her family...


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Laozi said:


> ( my grandparents migrated from Pindi )


can you speak Pothwari?


----------



## Laozi

Jon-Snow said:


> can you speak Pothwari?


I can speak proper Punjabi and love watching Azizi  But I don't understand Pothwari.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Laozi said:


> Being a true blue Punjabi Hindu ( my grandparents migrated from Pindi ) I can hardly believe that I am from a different race and culture than any punjabi I see on Pakistani TV.
> 
> Only difference is that of the religion.
> 
> Hard to believe that some of Pakistanis are from different race unless I see some faces which look really different than other average Punjabi folks.





Punjabis make up less than 5% of the indian nation but nearly 60% of Pakistan's population. They are the ONLY ethnic/racial group that are similar between Pakistan and india. So at least 95% of indians have 0 genetic or racial links to modern day Pakistanis. But that is a relatively moot point. At least 30% of Pakistanis have a direct racial or genetic link to Iran and Afghanistan. But it does not make us Pakistanis Iranian, Persian, Middle Eastern or Afghan. Just as it does not make us indian. The differences between Pakistan and india are not just Religion. It's racial too. I see this here in London every time I see a Pakistani and an indian.


----------



## Politico

Marrying out of race is healthy for your offspring. I have a white friend who married a guy from Kenya. Their kids are adorable and very resistant to the usual colds and flu. So, if Pakistani women marry Chinese men or vice versa, the genetic offsprings will be rather healthy


----------



## War Thunder

Starlord said:


> @Hell hound @The Sandman han bhaiyun China ki larki dhonden ap me liye ? Nikkah zarvan pardha de ga



abey mere liye dhoondh na 
bachpan se I've bee in love with everything Chinese and this 







and this


----------



## Laozi

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Punjabis make up less than 5% of the indian nation but nearly 60% of Pakistan's population.


5% of Indian population is a huge number


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Laozi said:


> 5% of Indian population is a huge number






Maybe but the point is that over 95% of indians have 0 genetic or racial links to Pakistan. That's an even greater nember than 5%.


----------



## UnitedPak

Troll thread. Don't engage them. You are dealing with people who have clearly nothing better to do in this life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

I wonder if that happens what the child will be looking like, more China or more Pakistani, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Perhaps coz like 99% of your Bollywood stars are actually immigrants from Pak...
> 
> Be it shahrukh Khan,dilip Kumar or your kapoors...
> All Punjabis from Pak Punjab... With a sprinkle of Pashtuns like Shahrukh etc.


Shahrukh ain't pashtoon i guess.


----------



## American Pakistani

Spring Onion said:


> damn I din't know economic corridors can result in marriages



Their obsession has created a nuclear destruction of whatever brain cells they once had. They just can' grow em back.



beijingwalker said:


> I wonder if that happens what the child will be looking like, more China or more Pakistani, lol



Maybe like this,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

See how Indians are desperate。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

American Pakistani said:


> Their obsession has created a nuclear destruction of whatever brain cells they once had. They just can' grow em back.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe like this,


Always thought he was hazara....... Specially the way he talks... 

Lyrics says his mum is/was Chinese... Raised by his second/step mother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valar.

beijingwalker said:


> I wonder if that happens what the child will be looking like, more China or more Pakistani, lol



Can't say.. My Uncle is married to a Filipina and they have 3 kids. 1 kid looks like typical filipino while other 2 don't.

Also, they are over a million people in Pakistan called 'Hazara' people who look like Chinese.

Then there are some Uighurs too.

Plus, there is a small population of Chinese people in Karachi living here for years and decades. Two of my school fellows use to be Catholic Chinese when we were in Catholic school. One of them still live here, the other immigrated to Australia. 

In the streets of Karachi, it's not hard to find Chinese even before CPEC.


----------



## Hell hound

Starlord said:


> @Hell hound @The Sandman han bhaiyun China ki larki dhonden ap me liye ? Nikkah zarvan pardha de ga


har cheez hi made in China hay yeah bhi ho jaye gi to konsa koi masla hona hay


----------



## Maarkhoor

Spring Onion said:


> loll massive is a big word. We have not seen any massive marriage bond between Indians and Russians either. But here and there isolated cases. Not bad in my opinion


Russian don't believe in marriages they have live in relationship with mother India.


----------



## 武成王

Valar Morghulis/Dohaeris said:


> Can't say.. My Uncle is married to a Filipina and they have 3 kids. 1 kid looks like typical filipino while other 2 don't.
> 
> Also, they are over a million people in Pakistan called 'Hazara' people who look like Chinese.
> 
> Then there are some Uighurs too.
> 
> Plus, there is a small population of Chinese people in Karachi living here for years and decades. Two of my school fellows use to be Catholic Chinese when we were in Catholic school. One of them still live here, the other immigrated to Australia.
> 
> In the streets of Karachi, it's not hard to find Chinese even before CPEC.



Hazara has near same gene pattern as Uighur, they even has 'Uighur' tribe if my memory works.


----------



## Valar.

Yes, I think you are right.


----------



## YeBeWarned

Hell hound said:


> har cheez hi made in China hay yeah bhi ho jaye gi to konsa koi masla hona hay



Har cheez se kya Matlab ? ? ?


----------



## Hell hound

Starlord said:


> Har cheez se kya Matlab ? ? ?


Matlab yar ajj kal har ek household item or even kafi sarey kapron ki fabrication made in China hain.
Tu putha matlab hi lia kar bus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

abcxyz0000 said:


> As one positive side-effect of CPEC, can we expect massive number of marriages between Pakistani and Chinese individuals?



My dear friend , Chinese have been living in Pakistan soon after Pakistan gained independence for many years now even before in the 1940's in-fact there are 2nd , 3rd generations on and so on specially in Karachi its not just now because of CPEC. My father has two friends married to Chinese ladies whom have been happily married for many years and their kids now have kids, it's a old story boss our ties with the Chinese are old and strong and only going to get better may GOD bless both nations.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TOPGUN said:


> My dear friend , Chinese have been living Pakistan soon after Pakistan gained independence for many years now even before in the 1940's in-fact there are 2nd , 3rd generations on and so on specially in Karachi its not just now because of CPEC. My father has two friends married to Chinese ladies whom have been happily married for many years and their kids now have kids, it's a old story boss our ties with the Chinese are old and strong and only going to get better may GOD bless both nations.





Pakistani Chinese also serve in the Pak military. 

There is also a decorated 71 (PAF) war veteran of Chinese origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

Hell hound said:


> Matlab yar ajj kal har ek household item or even kafi sarey kapron ki fabrication made in China hain.
> Tu putha matlab hi lia kar bus



Alibaba Dot com , Sab kuch milta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

abcxyz0000 said:


> First I mistook her to be American/European. Pakistani itne gorey hote hai?



Yes... we come in many shades... we are pathan ... women in our family are even more "Gorey" than her...


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

fitpOsitive said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Pta nai yar, where these Chinese working, invisible.


Answers my question and doubt. I always thought CPEC is something that's happening only in media and official papers while nothing is happening on ground.



beijingwalker said:


> I wonder if that happens what the child will be looking like, more China or more Pakistani, lol


You won't see the change in first few generations. They will be either like fully Pakistani or fully Chinese.

But after many generations of inter-marriage, they will look like and behave like Bangladeshis. Bangladesh is where the two communities of Mongols and South Asians have met.



War Thunder said:


> abey mere liye dhoondh na
> bachpan se I've bee in love with everything Chinese and this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this


Would your family agree if you try to marry a Chinese?


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Valar Morghulis/Dohaeris said:


> I highly doubt about massive but there bound to be some and there should be
> 
> Here's one which went viral recently:
> View attachment 442029


She looks like Anna Nicole Smith.


----------



## Ocean

Jon-Snow said:


> Christians in Pak are usually dark skinned


Thats such a misconception i have studied with super fair skin pakistan chritians tho one of their parents or one or two siblings were super dark but rest were not only white infact extremely gorgeous.

Heck we even had a fair skinned sweeper in our school who was v good looking and wud dress up well and his colleagues would call him hero. He was better dressed than many well off pakistani college guys.



friendly_troll96 said:


> Shahrukh ain't pashtoon i guess.


I think he is awan by caste but i am not sure. Some say there is awan population in peshawar area his father came from there, but his mother i have no clue abt her.maybe hyderabadi

Oda piyo 
http://www.lightscamerabollywood.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Shah-Rukh-Khan-Parents.jpg



beijingwalker said:


> I wonder if that happens what the child will be looking like, more China or more Pakistani, lol


Hahaha had one such classmate chinese mom pakistani father he looked total chinese and u wud be so shocked when he wud speak urdu caus eu wud assume he is a chinese guy. Rofl. Had philipino mom and pak father kids in school too,kid looked philipino, even kids with malaysian grandma and pakistani grandfather and they had malay looks that resembled chinese features , and they all are extremely good looking people .


----------



## Trango Towers

Spring Onion said:


> loll massive is a big word. We have not seen any massive marriage bond between Indians and Russians either. But here and there isolated cases. Not bad in my opinion


Russian women are not. Indian men are....... (finish the sentence )


----------



## Taimur Khurram

We are too different, it's not going to happen often if at all.


----------



## fitpOsitive

abcxyz0000 said:


> Answers my question and doubt. I always thought CPEC is something that's happening only in media and official papers while nothing is happening on ground.
> You won't see the change in first few generations. They will be either like fully Pakistani or fully Chinese.
> But after many generations of inter-marriage, they will look like and behave like Bangladeshis. Bangladesh is where the two communities of Mongols and South Asians have met.
> Would your family agree if you try to marry a Chinese?



No its not like this. Chinese guys are working at very top level. You will see Pakistanis working everywhere on CPEC. CPEC is something that every Pakistani is witnessing. I have seen many Chinese(males) travelling on roads, but never seen any Chinese(Females) travelling on the roads .
Now tell me, how can Pakistani men marry someone who is not around. Similarly, Chinese guys are always under tight security(monch wala foji, Police walas and "terrorists" like this). And of course this situation is also not favorable for marriages(at least not in our Country). So, your hypothesis fails here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

abcxyz0000 said:


> As one positive side-effect of CPEC, can we expect massive number of marriages between Pakistani and Chinese individuals?



I doubt it. We are Muslims, they are atheists. We don't marry people who are not Muslim - they are ideologically opposed to religion. It's unlikely there will be many marriages, though not everyone is a strict Muslim and I suppose not all Chinese are opposed to religion.


----------



## Valar.

In another news item, 2 Chinese workers in Pakistan got married.. in Pakistani style

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NOWorNEVER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

fitpOsitive said:


> No its not like this. Chinese guys are working at very top level. You will see Pakistanis working everywhere on CPEC. CPEC is something that every Pakistani is witnessing. I have seen many Chinese(males) travelling on roads, but never seen any Chinese(Females) travelling on the roads .
> Now tell me, how can Pakistani men marry someone who is not around. Similarly, Chinese guys are always under tight security(monch wala foji, Police walas and "terrorists" like this). And of course this situation is also not favorable for marriages(at least not in our Country). So, your hypothesis fails here.
> Hence you get a F grade. Re-submit.


That means there are more Chinese - both men and women - in my small sleepy town in deep interiors of India than in CPEC. Why, it has even resulted in at least one Indo-Chinese marriage (Indian boy and Chinese girl) which was reported in local newspaper. And they are pretty visible. They walk as pedestrians in streets near my house, in city's centre town square type place and quite a few places. There is much more people to people contact, 'friendships' etc.


----------



## NOWorNEVER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

313ghazi said:


> I doubt it. We are Muslims, they are atheists. We don't marry people who are not Muslim - they are ideologically opposed to religion. It's unlikely there will be many marriages, though not everyone is a strict Muslim and I suppose not all Chinese are opposed to religion.


What Muslim? 90 percent of Pakistani cricketers are drunkards.


----------



## 313ghazi

abcxyz0000 said:


> What Muslim? 90 percent of Pakistani cricketers are drunkards.


Are you the waiter who serves them drinks?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NOWorNEVER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

313ghazi said:


> Are you the waiter who serves them drinks?


It's in the media. The news about Pakistani cricketers being drunkards.


----------



## fitpOsitive

abcxyz0000 said:


> That means there are more Chinese - both men and women - in my small sleepy town in deep interiors of India than in CPEC. Why, it has even resulted in at least one Indo-Chinese marriage (Indian boy and Chinese girl) which was reported in local newspaper. And they are pretty visible. They walk as pedestrians in streets near my house, in city's centre town square type place and quite a few places. There is much more people to people contact, 'friendships' etc.


May be Chinese girls don't like Pakistanis. Actually we Pakistanis are too much hairy... 
On a serious note, nothing can be said seriously on this topic.


----------



## NOWorNEVER

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07gEMBRMZXw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 313ghazi

abcxyz0000 said:


> It's in the media. The news about Pakistani cricketers being drunkards.



in 1998 correct. Then the Tableeghi jamaat got hold of them and set them straight.


----------



## War Thunder

abcxyz0000 said:


> Would your family agree if you try to marry a Chinese?




There are plenty of kids out there in the skin of men whose family decides who they marry.
But I'm a man and I decide who I marry, and my religion allows me to be the choice maker. 
An agreement to marriage which is based on even a tiny bit of pressure or because of influence and not free will and free choice making of the ones being married is not considered a valid Nikkah in Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Śakra

beijingwalker said:


> I wonder if that happens what the child will be looking like, more China or more Pakistani, lol



Obviously chinese. chinese genes are as overpowering as African genes. Anything mixed with chinese ends up looking chinese


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

I think language barrier is a big issue,not like pakistanis,only 3% of chineses can speak english and only 1% of chineses can speak english very well.....,so if people can not communicate,marriage generally speaking could not work!
Either pakistani bros and sisters learn chinese or chinese guys and grils learn english!
But love beyond boundary,if my sister fall in love wit a pakistani bro,i am not the one to against it,but i will make sure that this bro has the ability to earn money to bring at least certain level of life for her!


War Thunder said:


> There are plenty of kids out there in the skin of men whose family decides who they marry.
> But I'm a man and I decide who I marry, and my religion allows me to be the choice maker.
> An agreement to marriage which is based on even a tiny bit of pressure or because of influence and not free will and free choice making of the ones being married is not considered a valid Nikkah in Islam.


I have great respect to pakiatanis bros and pakistani people religion,love beyond boundaries but marriages need to consider much more, such as money,appartment,land,assets,life environment...
Love and marriage are quite different.
You seems like a man with principles,i admire that!
I myself sometimes am troubled with mutiple choices such as which brand of cellphone i should buy...



Valar Morghulis/Dohaeris said:


> I highly doubt about massive but there bound to be some and there should be
> 
> Here's one which went viral recently:
> View attachment 442029


Hope they could have a happy life!Both of them!





A Chinese girl married to a pakistani bro and immigrated to PAK! I did not see there are too many problems!I give my best wishes to them and their children!



Dotachin said:


> Probably not gonna happen. Ask a Chinese to choose between pork and Pakistani wife, its always gonna be pork. Plus CCP will not allow conversion of Chinese to Islam and Pakistanis will not quit Islam. CCP wont allow Uighur to marry Pakistani women for fear of radicalization later on. Both are fundamentally different cultures with nothing in common, which are coming together because of strategic reasons and will move away when there are no strategic reasons for it.
> 
> Though marrying Chinese might lead to bigger gene pool, which at present is quite restricted due to certain marriage practices.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heterosis


Do you know how many islamic peoples in CHINA!?Around 21 millions and 1 million or 2 milion new Chinese Islamic bros and sisters are no.problems at all!
PAKISTANI bros are not extreme and stop put labels on pakistanis bros! it's indians who are extreme with power and are eager to possess and occupy its neighborings areas!!! *Around 80% of Kashmir's population are Muslim, they are not Hindus!!! *
I am still shocked to know that after the 40years reform and opening of china from 1978 to 2017, for so many years,outlanders stilll beleive everytings western media said, BBC,CNN,ABC........included,

such as
1) CCP controls everytings in CHINA,well they do not!if they do, while JACK MA would not have the chance to create its alibaba at the first place!
2)AND we do not eat dogss,very few Chineses do(0.001% of Chineses maybe, around 1.4million),but most of chineses do not,.....CCP does not give a shit who you marry to!!!Trust me!
you can not talk to those who.have been brainwashed or just in purpose to attack CHINA by any means and any ways necessary!
3)I think CCP controls too little,they allow french company VEOLIA (which is one of the world most despicable company )to control so many municipal water supply systems,while in USA and inFrance,the municipal water supply systems are either controled by millitary agencies or by 100% domestic company under very strict govermental survellance!
and GOLDMAN,BANK of MAERICA...very despicable companies does not care at all what they can bring and contribute to local society but only care their skills to earn money from your homelands!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

